# Grandin Road - Grand Finale Outlet 4-Day Sale



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

What goes the promo code do?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Kngtmre said:


> What goes the promo code do?


Sorry, forgot to include that. According to the e-mail that I'd gotten, the promo code takes another 15% off.


----------

